# Extreme fishing with Robson Green



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I saw this posted on another fishing forum and immediately thought of the Palmy Army. Safa, Ant, Carnster and crew would be the perfect hosts for this fella arriving in QLD to film an extreme fishing segment right about the time all the chaos is going on down at Palmy.

_Subject: Extreme Fishing with Robson Green

Hello,

I am a Researcher currently working on the 6th series of the programme "Extreme Fishing Challenge with Robson Green" where we will be travelling to Australia in the hunt for new exciting fishing challenges. As I am not local to the area I was hoping you could provide me with some information with regard to fishing in Australia and in particular the Queensland area and any fishermen who would be great to challenge Robson on screenω

The series broadcasts firstly on the Five network in the UK but has also been syndicated around the world. Since beginning in 2008, Robson, a successful British actor and keen amateur fisherman, has visited every continent in the planet. Having learnt from fishermen across the world this series will see him take on local fishermen at their own game in a new competitive format. Once again, Robson will be trekking to a variety of locations around the world and aiming to attract the most extreme fish possible.

The format of this series sees Robson take on local fishermen "at their own game" with five competitions with local fishermen or women appearing in each episode. We are also keen to embrace local culture within the episode and maintain the travelogue element to the programme. We are keen that the local culture becomes part of the contest though - so there may be some kind of daunting local custom (a bungee jump, perhapsω) which could become a forfeit for the loser of one of the challenges.

We are keen to find interesting fisherman across Australia whom Robson could challenge, with no form of fishing too daunting and no fish too extreme. From game fishing to commercial fishing, from rivers to the high seas, we would be interested in any suggestions you may have within your region. Being outside the UK, you may not be able to access all the clips available here, but the programme's own website should give a flavour of previous series:

http://www.channel5.com/shows/extrem...h-robson-green.

Is there any information you could give us with regards to:

- Fishing events/competitions in Jan 2012.
- Fisherman who are regarded as local legends in the fishing world who would like to set a challenge for Robson. 
- Best places for fishing. 
- Unusual fishing techniques used in Queensland. 
- Any local culture that we could explore during the programmeω

Any information would be greatly appreciated or if you could point us in the right direction of who would know more about this topic would be fantastic. I look forward to your reply.

Best Wishes,

Louise

Louise McGregor| Researcher | Extreme Fishing
IWC Media| St George's Studio| 93-97 St Georges Road| Glasgow| G3 6JA
tel. +44 (0)141 353 8445 | fax. +44 (0)141 353 3221
email address| http://www.iwcmedia.co.uk |www.zodiakmedia.com _

I can see it now:

A predawn launch through the surf getting smashed a couple of times trying to get out.
Paddling around the reef in the height of mackeral season with all the usual agro from the 100 or stinkboats that accuse you of being too close to their piece of ocean and in between the abuse throw slugs & sinkers at you. Motor past you at speed with huge amounts of wash to deal with, motor over the top of your trolled lines etc.
Then if he does catch something he has to deal with it in his lap with hooks and teeth and jumping fish going berzerk etc.
Then trying to get back in through the surf without getting smashed.

Should be good veiwing.

Kev


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The premise is wonderful Kev, but Robson is too soft and pampered to take on a proper surf launch.

Far too soft.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't reckon i could go fishing with him without throwing sinkers at him myself.

Although it would be amusing watching him pray to the sand monster.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

Add the Meter Maids for some local culture and you're on a winner there Kev!

Good to see Robson's coming back, I've really enjoyed his previous series.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Oooooohhh, no form to extreme?
5 locals eh. 
Well, if Murd, MissingDNA and myself are up for it, we need two more for a Gulf of Carpenteria Challenge.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Junglefisher said:


> Oooooohhh, no form to extreme?
> 5 locals eh.
> Well, if Murd, MissingDNA and myself are up for it, we need two more for a Gulf of Carpenteria Challenge.


BYO Banjo ;-)


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

love the show, only on how funny it is at times, but would love to fish some of the area's he has fished. pecock bass in panama, fishing in the asian countries and staying in those floating huts. but yes what a sook. the episode they were in tieland with the big ray, oh my bac. and when he fished the states catching tuna. he was fight the fish for all of 3 minutes and started sooking oh my back.

the show is a good watch.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Oooooohhh, no form to extreme?
> 5 locals eh.
> Well, if Murd, MissingDNA and myself are up for it, we need two more for a Gulf of Carpenteria Challenge.


Hey JF, that would be a real challenge, taking RG to the GoC. I might actually reply to the show (for a laugh) and see what they say. Wonder if RG would survive the kilometre walk through 'spiky spinifex' coupled with a tricky descent into Big Gorge on River X. Or, a play with the crocs in the Cox River, NT?

Stay tuned...


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't care who gets the gig as long as Couta1 does the video and audio editing.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=36027&hilit=couta1


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I love that show. Mostly because I can pass it off as a travel show and make my wife watch that instead of Grays Anatomy!

Murd I seriously doubt that guy would survive a trip with you. He's a big girl


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Pretty sure he's already jumped in a glass yak and gone off shore. Useless git rolled it too. He's worth a watch though just for the scenery.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

he can come out with me
i challenge him to catch a fish where i go
i can't


----------



## Ironbar (Apr 7, 2008)

Squidder said:


> The premise is wonderful Kev, but Robson is too soft and pampered to take on a proper surf launch.
> 
> Far too soft.


I've seen one of his episodes where he fished offshore in South Africa from a fibreglass kayak with two other guys who I believe where locals.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Ironbar said:


> Squidder said:
> 
> 
> > The premise is wonderful Kev, but Robson is too soft and pampered to take on a proper surf launch.
> ...


Pretty sure he did it in Canada too. He didn't catch a thing and got very frustrated.

All in all I think the show is fantastic. I don't look it at it like a fishing show. More of a travel show where he tries to catch fish. He doesn't pretend to be a fantastic fisho, but at the same time he doesn't spend 95% of on-screen time trying to sell me crap. He seems genuinely excited to catch fish and gets genuinely pissed off when he can't. Makes for good watching.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I can't stand the edits of the show. It would go a long ways for him to learn how to use an overhead reel, for continuity sake. There's been more than one occasion where he's using spinning and his guide is using an overhead, and in order to show him actually catching a fish, they switch and RG is shown reeling in the fish w/ an overhead reel that his guide was just holding. If they both had the same rig it wouldn't be so obvious.

Frankly I think he has more $$$ than sense, as he gets to go to cool places. Maybe Kev can teach him a thing or two.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

BrettoQLD said:


> He seems genuinely excited to catch fish and gets genuinely pissed off when he can't. Makes for good watching.


He also lets his hosts know that he isn't catching fish and seems to take a bit of the frustration out on them. I don't know if this is put on for the camera or not but portrays him as a bit of a prat to me, paticularly when he starts bagging on some of the guys that don't even speak english and they just keep smiling and nodding to his every insult. Simple fact is you can't make fish bite. I have watched the show but don't rate it highly due to his over exuberance when catching a fish and extreme disapointment when he doesn't, it's almost bi-polar.

It's a bugger if the kayak thing has already been done. I thought that would have been a good show.

Kev


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Watched a few episodes but had to stop. Seeing a grown man carry on like a 5yo gets on my nerves.
Like him as an actor but suspect if he carries on like he does in this show meeting him in person may result in violence from me which would be extremely uncharacteristic.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Zed said:


> I can't stand the edits of the show. It would go a long ways for him to learn how to use an overhead reel, for continuity sake. There's been more than one occasion where he's using spinning and his guide is using an overhead, and in order to show him actually catching a fish, they switch and RG is shown reeling in the fish w/ an overhead reel that his guide was just holding. If they both had the same rig it wouldn't be so obvious.


I noticed this when he was trying his hand at catching Tiger fish.

They do something similar on ET's fishing show mind you. Not saying ET can't use the gear but from what I've read if the sound guy or camera man hooks onto something, the rod gets passed to ET and then they start filming.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

You've got to kind of expect it. They are there to make a show with the lead bloke on the rod/presenting. It doesn't make a lot of sense to spend all the time and money getting out there to have the camera bloke hooked up and the presenter working the camera.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

nezevic said:


> You've got to kind of expect it. They are there to make a show with the lead bloke on the rod/presenting. It doesn't make a lot of sense to spend all the time and money getting out there to have the camera bloke hooked up and the presenter working the camera.


I'm not knocking it, just mentioning it. Like you point out. They are there to make a show.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

That would go to Austarlia's funniest movies if we could hook him up to monster cobe' with locked drag "thats how the locals do it im told"
Thanks Indiedog , and you thought guys were throwing banter and lawsuit's your way on "Safety protocols "
Geez i may just sued by x-treme- fishing for trying to show a guy or guide him to some descent fish,but hey im sure it make for entertaining viewing (sand monstered) at Palmy!
Maybe we give him a shout,and yip im sure he went out with the boys back in South Africa(havent seen the episode )


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I could think of a few places I could send him around here after the sun goes down. He'd definitely experience the culture of the locals.....


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

He really is a massively unlikeable douche.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I reckon he should chase great whites from a rubber ring.
That would be good viewing.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

I think he's great to watch. No product endorsements, always a laugh to be had and although he takes the p!ss out of some of the guys he fishes with, he'll quickly say what a champion they are once they get a fish, ie when he's chasing Milk Fish, plus he's just as ready to say what a wuss he is, too. One of the better shows on angling and travel as far as I'm concerned.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Cid said:


> I think he's great to watch. No product endorsements, always a laugh to be had and although he takes the p!ss out of some of the guys he fishes with, he'll quickly say what a champion they are once they get a fish, ie when he's chasing Milk Fish, plus he's just as ready to say what a wuss he is, too. One of the better shows on angling and travel as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> cheers,
> Cid


X2

The yak episode was in South Africa. He went out on one of the glass yaks the Saffas love (Stealth I think). Not a memorable outing. But he did fall off which was funny.

Would not want to fish with him cos he'd be annoying but I really do like his show and reckon he takes the piss out of himself to allow one to forgive some of his antics.

Murd - you really do need to take him on a trip. That would be a memorable episode


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Sent him a email to join the Palmy Army for mackerel if he has the balls and wants some x-treme fishing lets see if the army can tame him ,i enjoy his shows purely on the basis he's just another bloke and his fishing technique is much like the rest of us.................right place and time and we look like we know what's going on out there ........ :?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Sunshiner! No contest.

Well maybe one. LBG, beer & cake, bob hawke wig, Akubra (slightly soiled), redfin.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

My favorite fishing show. I love him.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

As its already been said, he is an actor and I have to admit his antics irritate me but he does get to fish some awesome locations and often targets fish Ive never heard of. No product endorsement is a big plus. Apart from AB and the likes on Bris 31 I cant watch any of the other commercial offerings for this reason alone.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

if any of us were front man for a fishing show we would have annoying traits
at least he has the courage to be who he is meant to be


----------



## maccaoz (Jun 19, 2011)

The best fishing show on TV.Hes a funny bugger that can play to the camera,and dont he get to some good spots.
The worst fishing show on TV - i fish That blokes become a BBQ conversation joke


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Paulo,

I reckon you're another likely contender for a day with Robson mate!!!!

You need to take him on an epic AI trip out chasing tuna and dodging container ships off Caloundra. I'm sure Mal would throw you a demo AI for the Hobie exposure.....

Kev


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I really like watching Robson. He may be poncy, not a great fisherman and prone to tantrums, but I like that he's not throwing daiwa, shimano or anything else in my face all show. I also like that he shows forms of fishing that are weird and different, like the fishing they did in japan with the massive rods using the same species of fish for bait as what they were trying to catch. He doesn't pretend to be a good fisherman, he just goes fishing in cool locations and acts like a knob, which I happen to find quite entertaining (and scarily familiar :lol: )

I'd like to see him spend a day with Paulo, Sunshiner or the Palmy Army, I can just imagine how interesting that would be. I think if he came to Queensland I'd be interested to see him trying to do what Peter Morse did a few years back where he flyfished for tailing Golden Trevally on the sandflats. I'd be interested to see the hissy fit he would chuck when they rejected his fly!
Joel


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Quick update on the email i sent ,The Army got a prompt reply the following day and unfortunately they are no longer coming to QLD next year ,they did say that if they came over at another time they would contact me via email and organise an outing so there we have it.....................


----------

